# Honey in Fried Chicken?



## deelady (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone here ever put honey into their fried chicken?


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know about IN but I've had honey ON the chicken before. It's good.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought someone once posted on here with a recipe for honey fried chicken, but I can't find it with our search engine 
We should keep bumping it until someone comes along with the recipe! LOL. I wish my memory was better, all I can remember is they mixed the honey with something so it coated the chicken well, then I think they breaded it and fried it before finishing in the oven. Something about the honey made it so they had to finish in the oven and only do a quick fry.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I thought someone once posted on here with a recipe for honey fried chicken, but I can't find it with our search engine
> We should keep bumping it until someone comes along with the recipe! LOL. I wish my memory was better, all I can remember is they mixed the honey with something so it coated the chicken well, then I think they breaded it and fried it before finishing in the oven. Something about the honey made it so they had to finish in the oven and only do a quick fry.


 

Does anyone have a recipie?


----------



## attie (Aug 5, 2008)

Have a look here Patty, #2 sounds like what you could be looking for, but #3 sounds real nice to me
RecipeSource: Search Results


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I thought someone once posted on here with a recipe for honey fried chicken, but I can't find it with our search engine
> We should keep bumping it until someone comes along with the recipe! LOL. I wish my memory was better, all I can remember is they mixed the honey with something so it coated the chicken well, then I think they breaded it and fried it before finishing in the oven. Something about the honey made it so they had to finish in the oven and only do a quick fry.



Since honey has lots of sugar in it, the sugar would burn before the chicken was done if you tried to cook it all the way through by frying it.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never fried it with honey before.  I do like to drizzle honey on chicken pieces, sprinkle it with True Lime (dried lime juice), and bake it.

Barbara


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you'all for you help.


----------



## deelady (Aug 6, 2008)

I made a fried chicken with honey and rosemary......it did start to brown faster than normal so I partial fried it then finished it in the oven at 350......it came out fantastic!
Still not the recipe I remembered when I was young but in may become a regular for us easily!


----------



## luvs (Aug 6, 2008)

middie said:


> I don't know about IN but I've had honey ON the chicken before. It's good.


 

me, too, middie. tasty.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Aug 7, 2008)

never did it with fried chicken but Honey is a great ingredient to use in a glaze really does wonderful stuff one of my favorite things to have around the kitchen... reminds me im out need to pick some up


----------



## deelady (Aug 7, 2008)

the fried chicken I made with the honey had a sweet and savory thing going on since I had rosemary and a mixture of seasonings i.e pepper, garlic powder, and kosher salt. I had soaked it in seasoned milk, patted it dry, dipped in in shallow bowl of honey, then dredged it in seasoned flour. Fried it in about 1-2 inches of oil until it reached a nice golden color, then finished it off in the oven at 350.


----------

